# Canadian ex show jumper



## StaceyBR (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm from Montreal, Canada and I used to compete on the show jumping circuit. I competed at the amateur jumper level for 4 years, and prior to that I competed in hunter and equitation competitions for about 6 years on the South Shore. I sold my horse when I moved away for school 7 years ago, and have been mostly working at farms and exercising horses in my spare time to keep in shape. I also help run a dog rescue program and parrot shelter. Well that about sums me up, nice to meet you all


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  You must be a great rider, that is awesome.
Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Foorum!


----------

